# Feral Sanctuary Litter Alternatives



## Florida Feline (Nov 15, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I have successfully relocated 13 feral cats from an abaondoned building that is going to be torn down.
My sanctuary is working out well and everyone has moved in and seems to be happy. What I am finding, however, is that *the litter box situation is a bit of a problem.....too expensive and a challenge to get rid of!!!*Has anyone ever heard of other ways to handle the toilet situation...like using builders sand in a big area or using a fenced grassy area and spraying it every day? I would love any advice.....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I haven't heard of the solution you mention.
How many cats do you have, is it the 13 you are mentioning?
I can help by offering the example of the shleter where I volunteer.
They use 4 litter boxes in a room with max. 12 cats and put 1 scoop of litter, that basically just covers the bottom of the pan. It gets discarded the next day and the litter boxes santitized. Every day there are different volunteers and every one has on their morning schedule cleaning litterboxes from different areas(rooms,bull[en, etc..0).
I hope this isn't too much work and still not too expensive for you


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

I work at a cat retirement home on the weekends and we have about 50 cats. We use what are apparently called "bus boxes" - http://www.rubbermaidproducts.com/Merch ... =Bus+Boxes

We line them with newspaper and then put about 2 cups of litter in per box. It's not even enough to cover the bottom - just s bit for them to scratch at and help absorb. They get changed and cleaned twice a day so they don't get too messy. We line them with extra paper and a little more litter at night. And we have a LOT of boxes!

Another tip is that we will stack 2 ready to go boxes on top of each other. That way, the morning crew takes the top box off and there is a fresh box ready to go while the other is being cleaned. 

Hope that helps!!


----------

